# e bay questions



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I am going to be putting an item on e bay that may sell for $1000.00 and am wondering how e bay charges for this? Also it is a large bulky item- it could be shippped but I dont know how to ship a large heavy item. Has anyone done it before?

thank you for any help.


----------



## the YoungMan (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't really tell you about how much ebay charges, it's been awhile since I've used it. But I can say that shipping something with a lot of weight can get pricy..I recently attempted to sell some truck parts online and the deal fell through because shipping the part cost more than I was even asking for the part to begin with..Something I've seen people do is simply say local pickup only..granted this limits interests, but if someone wants it bad enough, they'll come get it.It really boils down to what exactly you are selling..I was selling a fender, door, tailgate, etc..All could be bought anywhere for under $200..But you take my asking price, plus shipping, and it made a good deal not so good..

I know that ebay has a method that they can figure shipping cost in the price, but it's still on you to ship..

Craigslist is also another place to sell from..It is free to post and it attracts more local buyers!

Good luck!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think I would try craigslist too.

I have never shipped via truck before. I have sold very large, bulky items, but buyers have always come to pick them up.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Randy,
It depends on how rare or sought after this item is? I sold an outdrive for a boat which was close to 100 lbs, it was a bulky thing for sure and UPS shipped it. I was able to get a box and alter it myself to fit it into. It was shipped from Washington state to Florida for less than a $100. If the dimensions are too big for UPS, then you can contact a moving company who does take single large pieces of furniture etc...reputable only, be careful there and just get a quote. Craigslist has benefits and drawbacks. No fees, and not having to ship things you don't want to. You do get better prices on some collectibles too. Do you want someone to pick this up from your home? Are you ok with that? Ebay gets their fee for the listing, the final price and....paypal is partnered with ebay and they now only allow their sellers to accept paypal so they get more there too. You could part with a little cash on ebay and then you have to pack this item up carefully or the buyer could pay to have it packed and shipped together. Big heavy items....best to have it picked up if you can? Have you listed your item here yet? Maybe an Hter would be interested!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've purchased both a transmission as well as motor off of eBay for my Metro. (Ie, both were relatively small, but still came via "truck").
Make sure your shipping fees are _right_ (you don't want to estimate and find out you were $50 short when it comes time to ship), but beyond that, if it's something someone wants enough to win the bid on, it'll be something they want enough to ship properly.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Ebay has both insertion fee's and final value fee's. In addtion to that they own paypal which is the only form of payment they allow - pay pal charges . . . you guessed it yet more fee's!

However right now eBay has a thing going where the first 5 items are suppose to be listed for free. 

Here are the links to their fee pages:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/fees.html
http://pages.ebay.com/sell/June2009/List5Free/index.html
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/fvf.html
https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-fees-outside

Just make sure you list your starting price as a price you can accept. A lot of newbies go in thinking their item is going to go for tons of $ and are disappointed when it doesn't.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

As a guideline:

USPS will only ship up to 70 pounds. You pay extra for packages exceeding certain lengths and widths.

UPS Ground (and perhaps FedEx) will ship up to 150 pounds, but again you pay extra for exceeding certain lengths and widths, as well as un-boxed up shipments.

Above 150 pounds and you are pretty well looking at freight. Get it on a pallet and take it to a freight hauler may be your only alternative.

On incoming freight I have a good working relationship with the local farmers' co-op store. They will accept shipments on my behalf and then even load them onto my flatbed truck. I use this service maybe every other year and they do it with other farmers as well. Service = future sales.


----------

